# Wie bekomme ich so ein Foto hin



## scratz2 (29. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Wer kann mir sagen wie ich so ein Bild (siehe Link) mit PicturePublisher hin bekomme? Die enstprechenden Fotos von mir, habe ich schon mit einem Stativ aufgenommen.
Wer kann mir jetzt mit einem Tutorial weiterhelfen?

Gruß Maik

*Foto: *


----------



## Chris B (31. Juli 2006)

Ich kenn jetzt das Programm nich, aber du könntest mit einem polygonen Auswahl-Werkzeug dich jedes mal selektieren, die Selektion umkehren und den Hintergrund ausschneiden.

Vorher solltest du erstmal jedes Bild so übereinanderlegen und ausrichten, damit später die Perspektive stimmt


----------



## DrivenHoliday (31. Juli 2006)

Hi,

das is vielleicht umständlich, funktioniert aber mit fast mit jedem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm:

Du könntest doch, dass Objekt das du mehrmals einfügen willst mit Randerkennung ausschneiden und in das Hintergrundbild einfügen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Juli 2006)

Fuer die Perspektive wird es dabei wohl das Einfachste sein wenn Du die Kamera auf ein Stativ stellst und dann der Reihe nach die einzelnen Positionen fotografierst.


----------



## Chris B (31. Juli 2006)

@ Dennis 
 



			
				scratz2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> [...]Die enstprechenden Fotos von mir, habe ich schon mit einem Stativ aufgenommen.
> [...]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Juli 2006)

@Chris B: Selektive Wahrnehmung ...


----------

